# Newest Member of the Family



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, this is my first cockatiel and I've been excited about getting her from the breeder for a while. She is a 4 month old Pearl and is a sweetie. I only have one picture of her so far as I can tell she's a little nervous from traveling today. She seems to love her head pet which is so cute. Anyways, thought I'd introduce Zelda:


----------



## Charliechuckles (May 6, 2010)

She is gorgeous.........Congrats on your first Tiel


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Ooh I am so jealous, I get my first tiel around thanks giving... shes so cute!


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Beauty


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

she is gorgeous


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Very pretty birdi...congrats


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you! 



birdlover4life said:


> Ooh I am so jealous, I get my first tiel around thanks giving... shes so cute!


Thanks! It'll be here before you know it and then you'll have your own to show off on here and to love.


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Congratulations! She is adorable.


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks!

I took a couple more pictures. She is eating well and getting used to her surroundings. She's still a little shy but I've been trying to get her used to being around people and being held. I've been offering her millet out of my hands and she has been eating it.  She goes in for her vet check-up on Tuesday.










Love her pearling!


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Zelda is a beauty for sure! Welcome to an awesome form, we love our tiels!


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

awww zelda's a beauty.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes split pied as well! shes got those random yellow patches on the back of her head and her beak looks striped! shes so pretty, i love pearls  i have 2, a male and female. dally, my female pearl, is split pied too. shes got one all yellow feather on the back of her neck, another near her legs, a striped beak, pink toenail among dark ones, and light feet with dark patches, all meaning shes split pied. if yours has a wing feather all yellow shed be a pearl-pied. but i dont see any. congrats, shes a beauty!

and what i mean by split if you dont know, is its a gene they carry thats not always visible. the pied split gene often shows itself in the ways mentioned above. meaning, her babies could be pied.


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, thanks for the info! I didn't know that...I just knew she was a pearl and that was it. That's interesting to know. I'm still learning about all the mutations although have learned quite a bit.


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Zelda is a beauty!
Jerry


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

She's a beauty.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Pearls are beautiful! Congrats on the new baby!!


----------

